# Trying to become a mason



## Jrich (Jun 16, 2020)

I’ve met with the worshipful master of the nearest lodge to me and had a great conversation. He informed me of the process necessary to become a mason and that for the next few months I should show up at the lodge and start getting to know the members. I very much want to become a mason and it will take a lot from me to show up and just start introducing myself to others. I am a big introverted type of person but realize that socializing is something that I need to do to better myself so I’m looking at it as working on my shortcomings. Just wanted to put this out there in case someone else was on the fence or in the same boat your not alone. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jun 17, 2020)

I think you should discuss what you perceive as your shortcomings with the Secretary, or WM, or other brothers of that Lodge. These initial chats or emails are not like job interviews, where many just show their good side and hide the rest to the best of their capacity.
Be candid about your doubts whether you would be a good fit for that specific Lodge. In my case, I had a long list of what I perceived as shortcomings to discuss. Regarding being an introvert, I was comforted to know that I was not expected to become an extrovert glitterati and in fact I was in good company with other brothers who do not share an enthusiasm for social events to sparkle and effervesce. So this matter was dealt with and wasn't festering on the back of mind any more.
However different Lodges have a different character – some are more social, some are more intellectually inclined, some are engrossed in charity work, etc. Either you're a good fit, or you aren't. It's better to know earlier rather than later. And if you're not a good fit, you can start researching other Lodges in your area.
I was also advised to take my time to ask questions and reflect on their answers. It took me about six months before I was ready to apply.


----------



## Jrich (Jun 17, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I think you should discuss what you perceive as your shortcomings with the Secretary, or WM, or other brothers of that Lodge. These initial chats or emails are not like job interviews, where many just show their good side and hide the rest to the best of their capacity.
> Be candid about your doubts whether you would be a good fit for that specific Lodge. In my case, I had a long list of what I perceived as shortcomings to discuss. Regarding being an introvert, I was comforted to know that I was not expected to become an extrovert glitterati and in fact I was in good company with other brothers who do not share an enthusiasm for social events to sparkle and effervesce. So this matter was dealt with and wasn't festering on the back of mind any more.
> However different Lodges have a different character – some are more social, some are more intellectually inclined, some are engrossed in charity work, etc. Either you're a good fit, or you aren't. It's better to know earlier rather than later. And if you're not a good fit, you can start researching other Lodges in your area.
> I was also advised to take my time to ask questions and reflect on their answers. It took me about six months before I was ready to apply.



Thanks for your reply! Yeah the meeting I had with the wm the other day was one of the best conversations I’ve had in a long time if he is any indication as to what the other masons are like at the lodge I think I will fit right in. As far as my shortcomings being a “social butterfly” is just not my style but becoming more outgoing and conversational is something I’d like to work on so I guess this is my best opportunity to do just that. Thanks for your advice


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 18, 2020)

When I was first introduced to Masonry, I too was an introvert. After meeting the brethren and spending a few months (4) with them I decided to petition the lodge. I had never felt more welcome by a group of people. 
As I was going through the degrees, it was apparent that I was not used to speaking in front of people. However, I was determined to push through my own feelings to make this happen. After I became a MM, I started going through the officers chairs and each one helped a little more to lose that introverted feeling. After the 2nd meeting in which I  was WM, I really had  no issues speaking in public, or so I thought. Then the Grand Master came for a visit and I was nervous all over again but it passed very quickly.
You may surprise yourself, I know I did. Best of luck to you on your journey.


----------



## Jrich (Jun 18, 2020)

rpbrown said:


> When I was first introduced to Masonry, I too was an introvert. After meeting the brethren and spending a few months (4) with them I decided to petition the lodge. I had never felt more welcome by a group of people.
> As I was going through the degrees, it was apparent that I was not used to speaking in front of people. However, I was determined to push through my own feelings to make this happen. After I became a MM, I started going through the officers chairs and each one helped a little more to lose that introverted feeling. After the 2nd meeting in which I  was WM, I really had  no issues speaking in public, or so I thought. Then the Grand Master came for a visit and I was nervous all over again but it passed very quickly.
> You may surprise yourself, I know I did. Best of luck to you on your journey.



Just came back from my first visit to a lodge and I think it went well. It was the first meeting they have had for a few months because of the virus and most men were wearing masks. Some men would fiat bump and others asked to stay six feet I totally understood and didn’t take any offense. All in all they seemed to be down to earth and my kind of people. Feels like Im just meeting up with old family members I’ve never met. I think it will take me awhile longer to join than the five months or so that they usually require before petitioning, because of the virus. Not sure when the next time they will meet up is but until then I am still excited and look forward to getting to know them. Thanks for sharing with me. God bless


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 25, 2020)

Sounds like you're off to a good start. The best of luck to you. Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Jrich (Nov 1, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sounds like you're off to a good start. The best of luck to you. Please keep us informed of your progress.



Just giving an update I’ve been going to the lodge as frequently as I am able to since they have recently opened up on mondays and Thursdays. Been getting to know more and more brothers as time goes on and meeting some cool and interesting people. Funny side note, through AncestryDNA I was able to get in touch with a close relative of mine that I had never met. I am 34 and he is in his eighties and his son early sixties I think. Both retired and both masons! We had a chance to meet up and they told me many great stories about my great grandfather who I haven’t known much about. They were both men who lived respectably and I’m proud to be of relation to them. I had no idea that as far back as I can find all of my fathers fathers have been masons. Anyways it’s been going well for me and I still plan on continuing my pursuit of becoming a mason. God willing this virus dies out soon and thing begin to flourish again. 
Best regards hope all is well
~justin


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Jrich (Feb 12, 2021)

Warrior1256 said:


> Sounds like you're off to a good start. The best of luck to you. Please keep us informed of your progress.



I’ve finally been initiated and am proud to be a brother! It was a moment in life I will never forget


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Winter (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome to the Craft, Brother!  I hope your journey as wonderful as mine has been.


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 13, 2021)

Welcome.


----------



## Bloke (Feb 14, 2021)

Jrich said:


> I’ve finally been initiated and am proud to be a brother! It was a moment in life I will never forget
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


Welcome Brother


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 14, 2021)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome Brother!   The first steps of a wonderful Journey have now occurred!


----------



## rpbrown (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome brother. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Feb 24, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 15, 2021)

Welcome Brother


----------

